# Changing Faces



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I was looking through pictures for Donna's Friday fun thread and couldn't believe what a difference time and grooming can make to a poo face. Nina's look has changed so much over the first year of her life. Here is a collage from the natural puppy face and mini face trims through to bad grooms then to the face groom I like and do myself (Nina has a much lighter coat in these).


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it Ruth. We need a Lola one.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I love it Ruth. We need a Lola one.


Lola's face has never been affected by a groom! 

I can just do a Lola one for the craic though


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love it - but it is amazing because in some of them it looks like totally different Ninas 
Please do a Lola one


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola face!! At your service!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I love it - but it is amazing because in some of them it looks like totally different Ninas
> Please do a Lola one


I know the top left was her groom at about 6-7 months - it was definitely one of the worst. Her whole face changed shape and looks. I can't believe how bad that one was. I like my girls to look like themselves!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Lola :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely Lola :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


You really love her  what is it about her Marzi?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That picture of Lola snoozing on a knee 
Her floppy fringe, her beautiful eyes.
Because she watches TV.
The fact that she is so unique, different, special.
I hate the thought that she should ever feel inferior because she is missing face fuzz...
I could go on, but I do just love her!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> That picture of Lola snoozing on a knee
> Her floppy fringe, her beautiful eyes.
> Because she watches TV.
> The fact that she is so unique, different, special.
> ...


Aw Marzi, you brought a tear to my eye! She's truly beautiful in and out, we just adore her. You're right, she shouldn't ever be classed as inferior just cos she lacks face fuzz. Her face is so beautiful and she allows me to kiss her cheek - I say cheek and she turns her head to wait for a peck.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute collages!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> You really love her  what is it about her Marzi?


Perhaps it's because most poos look goofy and daft but Lola looks quite aristocratic.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Not 'quite' VERY!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's currently on my front, a paw on each of my shoulders, staring deep and lovingly into my eyes and intermittently licking my face.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And you are ignoring her and contributing to ILMC. Shame on you


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> And you are ignoring her and contributing to ILMC. Shame on you


It's impossible to ignore hot Lola licks. She's a licker. It is very overwhelming at times!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I know the top left was her groom at about 6-7 months - it was definitely one of the worst. Her whole face changed shape and looks. I can't believe how bad that one was. I like my girls to look like themselves!


I don't see one picture there that isn't beautiful. I love the upside down baby one.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is a fun game too. Jakes face charges colorwise. Ozzy changed shape and filled out. Willow looks the same but had the ever changing hair do.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love these! Let's see more everyone!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I am at work so I cant do one for Lady but I will get one up of Cricket...not a long time for her face to change. but fun anyway


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> View attachment 62545
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you thank you thank you Amanda. We never see enough of this little lady. She's a cute one! Cute Cricket!  In some ways she reminds me of Lola


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe thanks Ruth! 
She sure has changed alot, she keeps changing every day. I will have to do some of the posed pics that you do to see how much she has really grown.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes please! Some growing pics!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Baby cricket face!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

These collage thingies are _*NOT*_ easy.
Someone needs to give me a tutorial - I have a samsung notepad thingy - but cannot access pics I've downloaded on to it to use with collage app ...
So after much swearing and lots of enjoyment looking back through old pictures I came up with these, done on Paint Shop Pro on my anchient PC


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AMAZING MARZI! I bet you are delighted that you did them! 

Gorgeous Inzi, Kiki and Dotti! Thank you xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love love love your girls. Kiki with glasses rules!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have loved all the photos. Can't do it on the I pad......probably couldn't do it on a com either ( doh!) but thoroughly enjoyed all your efforts and it's great fun seeing the changes. . And it goes without saying, that all your poos are utterly adorable.


----------

